# planting Micranthemum Monte Carlo mats.



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

This is completely up to you. If you're dealing with a smaller tank and just need a particular area covered, you could leave it on the mat and let it just branch out and spread from there. If you need larger areas covered, then you can certainly pull of clumps and shove them in the substrate.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Pic of the mats?

I find that if you give carpeting plants some room they will spread faster, I always break up and plant smaller clumps.


----------



## nyrangers955 (Mar 28, 2018)

The mats are pretty tough so im worried it will ruin the roots.

here are some pictures:

https://ibb.co/diH4Tc
https://ibb.co/jQHSgx
https://ibb.co/mOQPTc

its a small nano tank so these will cover all of the area I'm working with.


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

I see roots growing through, so it won't hurt the roots. But it is coir, which will break down over time. Probably a better idea to remove them from the mat.


----------



## nyrangers955 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks. I'll try removing them and see how it goes.


----------

